# My current build



## SoonToBeLowS10 (Apr 4, 2003)

Beings im getting my liscense back soon, And had to sell off my last system to pay fines, Ive been doing alot of Collecting of audio Equipment.

This build will be going in the trunk of a 83 Grand prix.

70a alt, Big three in 0/1, Red top under the hood, 4 ga to amp [For now Will be adding another Optima, As well as 2 runs of 1/0].

Equipment so far,
(1) Orion 1200D
(2) RE Audio SE 15" d4's
2cuft^3 per sub, SEALED.
dual 7" DVD indash
10.5" flip down lcd
Front stage will be next.


Box will be double baffled, and Baffles will be screwed into "Depth boards" due to the limited heigth in the trunk.

Box is something like 16.75 H x 34 W x 16.75 D And i believe the double baffle and chamber seperator will be enough bracing, Even for these beasts.

Now, Onto the eye candy.

Equipment stack:



























My old install before i lost my liscense:








(2) kicker 12l7D4, Alpine CDA-9885, Hifonics BXi1606D.


Now for the actual "Build",

Panels drawn on 3/4" MDF, mounting holes cut out. Between the middle of the subs, There are mark's. This will be the center for the divider wall.










Baskets of these beasts 









Think it'll be louder then the 2 L7's
Im also thinking about throwing another 1200D into the mix, When i get my Electrical up to par.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

1200d per sub is pointless


----------



## SoonToBeLowS10 (Apr 4, 2003)

how so?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

subs are 600w rms

no point in buying a 2nd amp just to run it at 2ohms to get 600w....


----------



## SoonToBeLowS10 (Apr 4, 2003)

I posted that, Left the house.. Got to where i was going, And started realizing id only be running it at 2 ohm's. LOL. sorry for the stupidity.

I got 13' of 1/0 coming for my big three tomarrow, Do you think id be okay running a Yellow top off of a 4ga run to pos, And ground it to the chassis, Untill i get the time / money to run two more runs of 1/0, Or should i just run off the underhood battery atm?

Also, I got an LED volt-a-meter. Should i have the positive at the amp's 12v+, Then the ground, grounded so that i see what the amp's actually getting?


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

Forgot about this topic [Im SoonToBeLowS10].

Few updates..

Ordered a set of Image Dynamic CTX65cs's




























Cut baffles for kicks.



















Built my box. 2cuft^3 per chamber



















In its new home..










Ordered a Orion 4002 from Sporty, That will be used to run the CTX's, And later will also push a set of ID OEM 6.5" mid's in the side panel armrests in the back seat.

Amp's will be countersunk 3/4" into false wall's. Sub amp on the Pass side [Shortest run to batt / 2nd batt] And 4002 will be countersank the same as the sub amp, On the drivers side [Easier to keep signal from power.]


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

Damn that box is a beast. Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

2ft^3 per chamber after displacment 

Pretty cold out today, So i didnt get anything done except for removing the box from my trunk, where i left it lastnight, And test fit the subs.




























No Speaker wire so i havent even really thought of how im gonna do terminal's.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

if you do it like the last pic, make sure you have the inverted mounted sub wired out of phase ( I would suggest both inverted or both traditional mounted)..


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Nov 20 2008, 09:27 AM~12209318
> *if you do it like the last pic, make sure you have the inverted mounted sub wired out of phase ( I would suggest both inverted or both traditional mounted)..
> *


never mind


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

It will be traditional. I dont have enough room for inverted. These subs are 8" deep. I think i got 5-6" at most.

You guys think i should get crazy with it, And wall it out? Itd save me some troubles with the interior color change, LOL.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Represent316_@Nov 22 2008, 04:36 PM~12230607
> *It will be traditional. I dont have enough room for inverted. These subs are 8" deep. I think i got 5-6" at most.
> 
> You guys think i should get crazy with it, And wall it out? Itd save me some troubles with the interior color change, LOL.
> *


if you are going to wall it go with 18s and alot more power..... mind as well make losing the seats worthwhile


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

Okay, So we'll continue on with the trunk build.

I need some Advice. 

Im over budget as is. Have two things i still "Need" to complete my set-up. 

A: Cadence CEQ600,
or B: Image Dynamics 6.5" OEM mid's 
[ http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa91/he...wg78/eca009.jpg ]

Both are $90 shipped each, And my check tomarrow will allow one of them.
The guys got a few sets of the ID OEM's left [nib], And there is only one Cadence EQ left at this price [Used, but NIB.].

Spring for the EQ? and hope there are some OEM's left? Or leave the EQ out?

Keep in mind i just gave up a nice CD player with a good EQ, for a DUAL indash, And already got 4x10's in rear.

Also, With my last system, I used a 3/4" false floor to keep my box in place. With my new box ive only got 1/2" to the sub mounting ring's. Should i scrap my old false floorand go with 1/2", or use it, And "Countersink" 1/4" of the sub's mounting ring?


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

Well, Got a LITTLE bit of work done.








How it will sit [Except it'll be counter sunk, and have a 1/4" gap all the way around it.]








How it'll look counter sunk. I may have to get some 1/4" spacers to get it to sit right. Who knows, Maybe one day ill get bored enough to back light it with some LED's.









Showing the 1/4" outline. [Should i try the "steps" thing, Or round it off on the ends? I think it look cleaner rounded off.]










MMMM, eyeCandy










Im having so much fun playing with it, taking pictures, Im not sure if i want to even install it.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

id flush mount the amps and get the speakers the eq isnt a must


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

You sure? The Dual indash has very low pre-out's, And absolutly NO eq at all. CEQ will give me 7v out's, plus control over all frequency's. I still have my 4x10's in the rear, that i can run for now. The guy constantly has the mid's. This CEQ600 is just 1 unit. Im seriously thinking about getting it first. Worse comes to worse ill have to find some other mid's for the rear.

A buddy of mine also has a 4x10 componet set i could run as well.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

yo pitbullx school me a little and tell me whats the purpose for those EQs ive seen em in alot of builds here but got no idea whats their purpose


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

And pitbull, I was thinking about flushing them, like my old set-up, But i dont think itll look right since the tops of the amps arnt flat. So im gonna counter sink them 3/4" to an inch, and possibly light up the bottom.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Nice build up bro. Those RE's will do some damage. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Nov 24 2008, 01:13 AM~12239973
> *yo pitbullx school me a little and tell me whats the purpose for those EQs ive seen em in alot of builds here but got no idea whats their purpose
> *


an equalizer gives you the ability to cut and boost certain frequencies to get a desired sound.... Im not too keen on them in most cases because thats just one more thing to mess with constantly from track to track.... the built in eq in most hu's is more than enough for most installs


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

My problem pitbull, Is my Headunit had no EQ. I traded a CDA-9885, for a Dual 8181 indash. It serves its purpose but doesnt have any EQ. I figured an EQ would help it out 10x as it'll let me have some control other then "Bass" and "Treble", Plus it'll jump my Pre-out's up to 7v.

If you've got a better suggestion, Im all ear's. 

My 4002 came in today from Sporty [As well as a Stinger 1farad cap], Thanks!



















Next step [Other then ordering a run of 1/0, Fuse holders, And Distro block's], Is fiberglass. :uh:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Represent316_@Nov 25 2008, 12:04 AM~12249561
> *My problem pitbull, Is my Headunit had no EQ. I traded a CDA-9885, for a Dual 8181 indash. It serves its purpose but doesnt have any EQ. I figured an EQ would help it out 10x as it'll let me have some control other then "Bass" and "Treble", Plus it'll jump my Pre-out's up to 7v.
> 
> *


ur system is only as good as its weakest link and that HU is that link.. :twak:
you may need an eq after all


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 24 2008, 09:17 AM~12241082
> *an equalizer gives you the ability to cut and boost certain frequencies to get a desired sound.... Im not too keen on them in most cases because thats just one more thing to mess with constantly from track to track.... the built in eq in most hu's is more than enough for most installs
> *


so basicly (unless the HU doesnt have a built in EQ) their just for looks? i always though of EQ's as the ones u put in the dash with all the knobs. sinse i dont see knobs in these things i always wondered wut they were.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Represent316_@Nov 25 2008, 12:04 AM~12249561
> *My problem pitbull, Is my Headunit had no EQ. I traded a CDA-9885, for a Dual 8181 indash. It serves its purpose but doesnt have any EQ. I figured an EQ would help it out 10x as it'll let me have some control other then "Bass" and "Treble", Plus it'll jump my Pre-out's up to 7v.
> 
> If you've got a better suggestion, Im all ear's.
> ...


im lovin how the 2 amps are the same sizes. gonna look real nice when you display em side by side.


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

Kk, Ill be ordering the CEQ600 tomarrow. Its indeed a weak link, but nice for the $200 i paid for my 9885.

the 4002 is a TAD shorter then the 1200D. And they'll be going on each sidewall of the trunk. 4002 on Drivers side, 1200D on pass [Shortest run to rear batt.]

Also the thing thats being questioned with my componets, Is a Crossover. It basically sends certain freq's to certain speakers [I.e. Highs to tweet, Mid's to mid.].


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

The RE SE D4's are the higher end models over the D2's right or what is the difference in the D4's and D2's?


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

They are essentually the same subs, The coils can just be wired to a different ohm load.

For instance, Since my subs are dual 4's, I need to wire them to a 1 ohm load, and find an amp that does thier RMS at that ohm.

Do you guys think 4AWG would be sufficiant to run a 1200D and 4002? I already have the wire, And would prefer to spend the money from the 1/0 id need on other componets for the moment.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

How many ohm's are those orion amps rated for?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Nov 28 2008, 04:23 PM~12282484
> *How many ohm's are those orion amps rated for?
> *


1200 x 1 @1ohm


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

Pitbull..



> _Originally posted by Represent316_@Nov 28 2008, 02:50 PM~12282335
> *
> 
> Do you guys think 4AWG would be sufficiant to run a 1200D and 4002? I already have the wire, And would prefer to spend the money from the 1/0 id need on other componets for the moment.
> *


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Represent316_@Nov 29 2008, 02:31 AM~12286580
> *Pitbull..
> *


go with the 1/0 power grounds and big 3 upgrade...

4ga would be good for the 1200d alone but a lil too small for both amps


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 29 2008, 10:10 AM~12287152
> *go with the 1/0 power grounds and big 3 upgrade...
> 
> 4ga would be good for the 1200d alone but a lil too small for both amps
> *


yeah... you can do 2awg if you wanted.. that 1200D and 400.2 will draw up to what, 160amperes (not including spikes)? that's too much for a single run of 4awg from batt to distrobution block...

and if your gonna do 2awg, you might as well do 1/0... so there ya go..


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

Yeah its 160a max. Im trying to buy some used / leftover 1/0, if anyone knows of any.


----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

It's gonna sound nice. Looks good I like everthing but that CAP.


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

nice ... :thumbsup:


----------



## lazy14 (Sep 3, 2006)

if you look on cardiscountstereos.com you can get a kinetik battery starting at 99.99 and that one is equivalent to 100 caps :biggrin:


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

Thanks guys. Theres a STRONG chance that cap may not even go in the set-up.


----------

